# Cat Screaming and Vomiting Foams. Losing Appetite. Acts Normal Though.



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, guys. I need some input before I call the vet. This morning I heard Foot Foot screaming pretty loud in the other room. The sound was like when a cat's being stepped on accidentally. Then about 1 hour later, I heard it again. In both occassion I found nothing alarming after the incident. An hour after that, it happened again but when I went to the location I found he's vomiting white foams while screaming like that. I wonder what's wrong?  I wonder if it has something to do with raw chicken bone cut with scissors I gave him yesterday. Now he refuse to eat even his favorite treat but beside that he acts normal. Running around, etc.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i would say get him to the vet as it could be the chicken bone. i don't feed my cats chicken with bone in it just incase this happens.

vets asap i think.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Ring up your vets immediately and take the emergency number and at least give them a call.

It's usually a PDSA clinic, and they'll be glad to give you advice for free before you make any decisions. You have nothing to lose.

As the owner of 4 different cats in the last 10 years though, this sounds serious!


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

if it's because of the bones, why does it happen 10 hours after feeding?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefully its just a furball. Our Simba likes to make a big announcement just before he brings one up 

I would get him checked though if he is still off his food.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cats don't scream for nothing, get him to a vet as soon as possible. If it's the bone it could be causing internal damage.

I am not a raw feeder, but I thought bone was either supposed to be given big enough for them to chew down themselves, or ground up in a proper grinder? Sharp bone can do lots of damage to delicate tissues, take him to a vet.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

dan138zig said:


> if it's because of the bones, why does it happen 10 hours after feeding?


It could be because he was trying to regurgitate it , but the only way you will know is to take him to the vet.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Whilst we didn't have the screaming, we did have phlegm & white foam. Vet diagnosed an inflamed windpipe. Screaming is not good - i agree with everyone else, the cat needs to see a vet asap.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Leah100 said:


> I am not a raw feeder, but I thought bone was either supposed to be given big enough for them to chew down themselves, or ground up in a proper grinder? Sharp bone can do lots of damage to delicate tissues, take him to a vet.


yeah i knew this but because i didn't have a grinder and foot foot refused to chew big bone i reckoned cutting bones as small as possible was safe and i made sure there's no sharp ones. now i'm starting to regret this decision 

here's another problem with my cat that might have a link to this one: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...d-mouth-body-smell-after-switching-raw-2.html


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

You can buy ready ground raw mixes that you can keep in the freezer, I think they are pretty good value, and at least you know then that the preparation has been done for you. If your cat has swallowed pieces too big to be digestible they will rot inside him which would explain the smell.... or it couls be something completley unrelated to his food, a seperate injury, but the vet is the only one who can tell you.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Leah100 said:


> If your cat has swallowed pieces too big to be digestible they will rot inside him which would explain the smell...


Does this thing only happen with cut bones or also whole bones that the cat chews?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Have you spoken to the vet yet, and how is your cat this morning?*


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have you spoken to the vet yet, and how is your cat this morning?*


Only in text message and maybe I'll visit her tomorrow.

Well, this incident happened this morning and 12 hours has passed. He doesn't retch anymore but still reluctant to eat except for shrimps. Thanks for your concern 

I just remembered I gave him fish with bones a week ago. Maybe this has something to do as fish bones are pointy


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

dan138zig said:


> Does this thing only happen with cut bones or also whole bones that the cat chews?


Hopefully the idea is a cat will chew the bone before swallowing, but that's only small flexible bones like chicken wings. Anything bigger would need to be ground up as otherwise a cat will swallow lumps whole and have problems. I really think you need to go to the vet.

'acting normal' is no guide to how a cat feels, they will try to hide any pain or discomfort, it is their instinct. If you see something noticeable, you should never ignore it, it could mean something serious.

Since when do vets text mesg?


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Leah100 said:


> Since when do vets text mesg?


haha, why not? it makes communication with their patients easy.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would get his teeth checked if he is pawing at his mouth & smells


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I would get his teeth checked if he is pawing at his mouth & smells


His teeth could be the problem as he's been having difficulty chewing on kibbles and bones. I don't know if there's any link between this and vomiting foams though.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He may have an infection which could cause it  or he may have chiped a tooth that would cause distress  I know what a tooth is like if a nerve is exposed :yikes:

Vets I think sorry


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> He may have an infection which could cause it  or he may have chiped a tooth that would cause distress  I know what a tooth is like if a nerve is exposed :yikes:
> 
> Vets I think sorry


well about 1,5 months ago he lost a fang due to biting his cage. now he's grown it back. this afternoon he lost a tooth while eating but maybe this is normal as he's only 5 months old.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry I did'nt realise he was that young he may still be getting his adult teeth & loosing his kitten ones & thats why he dosent want to chew any hard food 

I would still get him checked out just incase he is has a problem.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just reading this in relation to your other thread, as promised i will be back soon but without fail he needs a vet now! not later, not tomorrow now.

It could be the bone, its always a small risk with feeding raw, particularly if the bones are not being chewed small by the cat or minced.

its also screaming a tooth problem to me, and or possibly something else... does he go outside? could he have had acess to anything poisonous?

get to the vets now hun, he needs it. IF its something poisonous then its time for action now, to delay could cost him his life. IF its dental disease he still needs a vet now. Cats are masters at hiding pain sop for him to be screaming means the pain is excruciating!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

any news?

Yes it could be teeth related, especially as he spat a piece of tooth out. What concerns me is that it doesnt look like a whole tooth in the photo...hoping for some positive news x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Leah100 said:


> Since when do vets text mesg?


if I remember rightly, on another post Danzig said he was from Indoneasia (or maybe it was Malaysia) ... vets there often work quite differently than in our neck of the woods. I used to have a vet in Malaysia who I could email with questions, lol... and even got detailed answers!

Danzig, my earlier advice still stands... vet visit. 
Hope she's better soon.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Tje said:


> if I remember rightly, on another post Danzig said he was from Indoneasia (or maybe it was Malaysia) ... vets there often work quite differently than in our neck of the woods. I used to have a vet in Malaysia who I could email with questions, lol... and even got detailed answers!
> 
> Danzig, my earlier advice still stands... vet visit.
> Hope she's better soon.


i'm in indonesia, tje. do vets in other countries refuse to have communication outside of the appointment?

going to the vet in 3 hours.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

yep vets here will give nothing without seeing a cat charging the earth for seeing them.
email and testing no go here. they can't charge you for that lol


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Just got back from the vet. She said there's no problem with his mouth but his temperature was above average (39,8 C). This might explain the loss of appetite. So she shot him with a dose of Antalgodin or something to lower it. Let's see if his appetite improves.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to hear its nothing drastic with your cat danzig. Lets hope the antibiotic (pain killer, whatever it is) kicks in and hes back to himself very soon. I can understand a high temp causing the lack of appetite, but I would wonder what was causing the high temp. Did your vet say anything about that? Was there nothing at all to see in his mouth? No infection/blockages/tears or anything? 

Like BlueChip said vets here charge for everything. I have never heard of a vet (here) who will respond to text messages. Some will do telephone consultations, but they will charge in the region of 20 £20 for a short telephone consultation (under 10 minutes)  the same as they would charge for a consultation in their surgery. Longer consultations here are generally charged double. So say you are in your vets consulting room for 18 minutes, generally youll pay a double consultation fee. Pet medicines here are also very expensive and we must have a prescription for everything except the very simplest things  no pet pharmacies where we can just buy pet medications without prescriptions, and to get a prescription from our vet, we generally have to pay for a consultation/prescription writing fee.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope he's feeling better soon x


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Tje said:


> Glad to hear it's nothing drastic with your cat danzig. Let's hope the antibiotic (pain killer, whatever it is) kicks in and he's back to himself very soon. I can understand a high temp causing the lack of appetite, but I would wonder what was causing the high temp. Did your vet say anything about that? Was there nothing at all to see in his mouth? No infection/blockages/tears or anything?
> 
> Like BlueChip said… vets here charge for everything. I have never heard of a vet (here) who will respond to text messages. Some will do telephone consultations, but they will charge in the region of €20 £20 for a short telephone consultation (under 10 minutes) - the same as they would charge for a consultation in their surgery. Longer consultations here are generally charged double. So say you are in your vets consulting room for 18 minutes, generally you'll pay a double consultation fee. Pet medicines here are also very expensive and we must have a prescription for everything except the very simplest things … no pet pharmacies where we can just buy pet medications without prescriptions, and to get a prescription from our vet, we generally have to pay for a consultation/prescription writing fee.


She said the temp could be caused by a lot of things but she wasn't able to point at something specific. She also said that there's nothing alarming in his mouth at all. She also couldn't explain the screaming. Now Foot Foot's appetite has slightly improved but still having difficulty in chewing even canned food. It's as if chewing is painful. The vet said via SMS (lol) that maybe the pain caused by the lost tooth still lingers.

Well this is my first vet and I don't know if other vets do the same about texting and phoning. This vet also only charges me only for the medication she gives and the consultation and prescription charge is nil.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

if he is in pain could she not prescribe you come pain killers while the antibiotics have time to take effect?

Did she comment on the broken tooth he spat out?


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> if he is in pain could she not prescribe you come pain killers while the antibiotics have time to take effect?
> 
> Did she comment on the broken tooth he spat out?


well, she didn't think that he was in pain since the screaming didn't continue and my cat showed no signs of pain at all. about the broken tooth, she thought it was natural baby tooth.

update: a moment ago while he was eating kibbles (still having difficulty chewing), he let out a small scream ("ACK!"). then i found blood on one of the kibbles he spat out. now i become more positive that he has a dental problem. it's kinda strange that the vet didn't notice this. is it possible that the loose baby teeth be the cause of all this?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

dan138zig said:


> well, she didn't think that he was in pain since the screaming didn't continue and my cat showed no signs of pain at all. about the broken tooth, she thought it was natural baby tooth.
> 
> update: a moment ago while he was eating kibbles (still having difficulty chewing), he let out a small scream ("ACK!"). then i found blood on one of the kibbles he spat out. now i become more positive that he has a dental problem. it's kinda strange that the vet didn't notice this. is it possible that the loose baby teeth be the cause of all this?


I'd be surprised if it was tooth related (ie an infection) in a 5 month old?? More likely to be teething related but mine were never off their food when teething and didnt spit out any teeth... so it doesnt sound right. I'd go back to your vet and i'd also STOP giving kibble/dry food as its obviously hurting your cat to eat this. Plus dry isnt any good for their teeth anyway - its a complete misconception that dry helps keep their teeth healthy. Try some wet food or raw mince.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

stop with the dried foods, and for now only give ground bones so that he doesnt have to chew.

Get back to the vets. the other poster is right, its very young for a dental decay problem (when i first posted about it on the other thread i had no idea of his age). 

It could be teething or some other dental problem still but it would be unusual. I havent known of cats to suffer so badly with teething problems.

Did the vet check his throat? to make sure there is nothing wedged or sticking into his palate?


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

HOLY COW! I think I've found the cause of his chewing difficulty. I'd been noticing that there's TWO fangs on his upper left mouth but foolishly I thought it was normal. Then a moment ago out of curiosity I opened his mouth and realized that the upper right mouth only has one fang. So I touched one of his "double fangs" and it was loose! I can't believe the vet didn't notice this. There goes my trust. So what should I do with the loose tooth? Is there a risk it'd get swallowed? What's the medical term for this case?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

dan138zig said:


> HOLY COW! I think I've found the cause of his chewing difficulty. I'd been noticing that there's TWO fangs on his upper left mouth but foolishly I thought it was normal. Then a moment ago out of curiosity I opened his mouth and realized that the upper right mouth only has one fang. So I touched one of his "double fangs" and it was loose! I can't believe the vet didn't notice this. There goes my trust. So what should I do with the loose tooth? Is there a risk it'd get swallowed? What's the medical term for this case?


It sounds as if he is teething - they can have double fangs at this stage...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

if he swallows it its not likely to be a problem. Its very rare for them to spit them out so theyre usually swallowed!.

What he has is a retained kitten tooth. There could be infection in there and it could be the cause of the pain but it would need checking by the vets first.

My normal advice for a 5mo with one retained tooth would be to leave it another few weeks and feed plenty of chewey foods to help it come out on its own. If it hadnt come out by 7-8mo i would book an appt at the vets as he might need surgery.

HOWEVER.. your case is very different. There is some pain, there is some infection (well raised temp which indicates infection), and there is lack of apetite. I would go see another vet and have him assessed properly. xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

It should fall out by its self but has prob been causeing tooth ache, Louie is a bit like that at the mo on his bottom jaw he was batting his face, but it is nearly through now so hopefully his kitten tooth will give up soon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooops sorry forgot he had a temp  I agree with BBM see another vet


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

well his appetite has come back now. it's only that he'd stop eating after a while because it hurts. is is ok if i try to remove it?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would'nt in case it breaks off in the gum


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

NOT AT HOME! 

The vet in the video says to have your vet check for baby teeth and arrange to have them removed. He states that they tend to be removed at the time of neutering. All good advice.

However your kitten is in pain and suffering from a raised temp now. at 5mo you could book him in for neutering and have the tooth removed, and the vet can confirm if that tooth is causing the current problem.

He needs to be thoroughly assessed by a good vet to confirm this is the cause of the problem. Nobody online can do that for you, and neither can you at home. 

xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi - I have been following the thread silently. Don't pull its tooth. I would go to a different vets if you feel that the other vet has not done their job properly. 

As said before I would also only provide wet food, not dry, and only minced raw.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

dan138zig said:


> well his appetite has come back now. it's only that he'd stop eating after a while because it hurts. is is ok if i try to remove it?


No, wouldnt do this. I'd check with your vet if he has a temp but if not, then leave it to work its own way out. Give him plenty of toys to chew on - even cardboard... mine chew on boxes when they're teething.

I dont think the sreaming/foaming/lack of appetite is teething related... imo.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

The Twins said:


> No, wouldnt do this. I'd check with your vet if he has a temp but if not, then leave it to work its own way out. Give him plenty of toys to chew on - even cardboard... mine chew on boxes when they're teething.
> 
> I dont think the sreaming/foaming/lack of appetite is teething related... imo.


well, imo the screaming might be teething related because it's the same kind of scream i heard when he was chewing kibbles. and surely if a cat is in pain when chewing then it reduces his appetite? because now he associate chewing with pain. about the foaming it's still a mistery to me.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

dan138zig said:


> well, imo the screaming might be teething related because it's the same kind of scream i heard when he was chewing kibbles. and surely if a cat is in pain when chewing then it reduces his appetite? because now he associate chewing with pain. about the foaming it's still a mistery to me.


IMHO, it is not teething related. I have seen quite a few cats through teething and none of them have screamed. It is not normally a painful thing for them I believe


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

It would be very unusual for a cat to be having this sort of pain through teething.

However it does need checking out again at the vets, nobody can confirm this for you over the web, and nobody here is going to advise you to attempt some form of home made dental surgery!


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

At dawn, I heard the scream again. I called his name and he came to my bedroom alright, so I got back to sleep. When I woke up, I checked the site of the scream and found some hairball with brown liquid. Ah, so maybe what I thought were screams were actually violent coughs of him trying to get the hairball out. This hairball also could be the reason of the loss of appetite.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Why don't you just take him to the vet and stop the umming and aahing?


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Why don't you just take him to the vet and stop the umming and aahing?


If you read my thread thoroughly you'll find that I already did  By the way, Foot Foot just ate some gizzard and liver without difficulty.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

dan138zig said:


> If you read my thread thoroughly you'll find that I already did  By the way, Foot Foot just ate some gizzard and liver without difficulty.


Ah sorry it sounded like you hadn't  I hope he feels better soon and stops crying


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Some cats dont like being sick we have one that has to make an announcement before bringing up a fur ball  & that is a sort of scream/howl noise.

His temp may just be related to his teething  I would still get him checked though, Did the vet ask you to take him back in a couple of days.


----------



## dan138zig (Mar 20, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Some cats dont like being sick we have one that has to make an announcement before bringing up a fur ball  & that is a sort of scream/howl noise.
> 
> His temp may just be related to his teething  I would still get him checked though, Did the vet ask you to take him back in a couple of days.


she only said to bring my cat back if his appetite is still low. thanks for your concern.


----------

